# Official Console Debate Thread



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2010)

So we'll have none of it anywhere else.
Be a mature and reasonable gamer.

RRODAN
WAGGLAN
NOGAEMSAN
etc.


----------



## Micah (Mar 30, 2010)

I vote Wii. 

Then Xbox.

Then PS3.

Dead serious.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

ALL the consoles should just have sex.
Then we'd have....
The.......

iWiiPS360 8D


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

PC/PS3 best bros you can't have one without the other

Wii/360 Wii for casual stuff, Xbox for everything else.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> ALL the consoles should just have sex.
> Then we'd have....
> The.......
> 
> iWiiPS360 8D


Where the heck did you get the "i"?
iPhone is not a console.

I think Wii and PS3 should have a love child and name him PSWii, he will be the right balance of graphics and motion controls.

XBox360 can go fap in a corner to the new console's glory.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but anything Apple makes starts with "i".


----------



## Micah (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple needs to make a console goshdarnit. <_<


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem with Apple joining in is that it would cost a thousand dollars.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an Apple console.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Bandai_Pippin


----------



## Micah (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A new awesome one.  B)


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Xbox
PS3
Wii

ive owned all of them. the top two are great, Xbox does win because of the online. PSN is improving though. and wii has become a money making gimmick imo.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 30, 2010)

Sony = Nintendo + Microsoft
Nintendo = Casual + Hardcore that's Casual + 
Microsoft = Casual + Hardcore but Hardcore > Casual and Harcore game are 100%
Apple = Sony + Nintendo + Microsoft + Third Parties (when it makes a console in the future)
Third Parties = 70% Nintendo + 30% Sony + *censored 2.0*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Xbox
> PS3
> Wii
> 
> ive owned all of them. the top two are great, Xbox does win because of the online. PSN is improving though. and wii has become a money making gimmick imo.


 :throwingrottenapples: 
*censored.9.10* WITH YOUR WII HATIN'


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh yeah and hardcore and casual are BS.

Casual - Someone who enjoys their game and doesn't take too much into their heads. Ignorance is bliss.

"Hardcore" - People who pick out every little thing and say something negative about it. Or positive.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Sony = Nintendo + Microsoft
> Nintendo = Casual + Hardcore that's Casual
> Microsoft = Casual + Hardcore but Hardcore > Casual and Harcore game are 100%
> Apple = Sony + Nintendo + Microsoft + Third Parties (when it makes a console in the future)
> Third Parties = 70% Nintendo


No, Microsoft=Steal ideas from Apple-Quality


----------



## Micah (Mar 30, 2010)

Casual = People who don't like first person shooters.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apple is not that great. And I'm using one of the best iMacs there is so that says something.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Casual = People who don't like first person shooters.


I call myself a casual gamer but i LOVE shooter games


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Macs at school, and i DO like them, i just dont want to own one.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wanna know something neat? Nintendo has always been targeting casuals. Look back. You know it to be true.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wanna know something neat? Nintendo has always been targeting casuals. Look back. You know it to be true.


TBH idc,

I like all the consoles and i dont sit around spending HOURS trying t ocome up with *censored.2.0*ty reasons why one is worse than the other :/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wanna know something neat? Nintendo has always been targeting casuals. Look back. You know it to be true.


Not as much as they do now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_Pad


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
Powerglove and NES Zapper = Primitive wagglemotes.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wanna know something neat? Nintendo has always been targeting casuals. Look back. You know it to be true.


its always been aimed at little kids. thats what it comes down to. with the wii theyve just made a fancy looking motion controller that parents get into too.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But compare that to Wii, Wii Balance Board, Wii Zapper, Wii Wheel, Wii Motion+, etc.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_entertainment_system_accessories


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.EvenIcanmakearandom


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R.O.B. wasn't casual though.

Nothing is casual when it comes to robots.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 30, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 30, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> ALL the consoles should just have sex.
> Then we'd have....
> The.......
> 
> iWiiPS360 8D


A DSPII360GO

Owned *DS*, *P*laystation, W*ii*, Xbox*360*, PSP *GO*


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2010)

wow people are already swaying off topic


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> wow people are already swaying off topic


So? As long as it makes TBT more mature *cough* then it is okay.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 30, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David, 

Please explain HOW we are going OT.
Since we're talking about what would become of a Hyrbid console .


----------



## Gnome (Mar 30, 2010)

a hybrid console would fail because the leading companies would get in argumentss about profit, leading to an overall failure.

(All typed on an iTouch *censored.3.0* year)


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

inb4pcmasterrace


----------



## Gnome (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> inb4pcmasterrace


Said it in the other thread, bro.


----------



## random guy (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't want to get a ps3 but it's the only way I can play kh3. Then again I don't want to waste $299 just to play 2 or 3 games on it.


----------



## Pear (Mar 31, 2010)

I know PC isn't a console, but whatever. I'm treating it like it is.
PC= No casual crap, at all. It's downfall is the expenses involved.
360= Very good online, the downside is the failure rate.
PS3= Online that's not as good as the 360's, but improving. It includes a blu ray player, which is a plus.

I think all 3 of those consoles are equally awesome.

The wii can go sit by itself in a corner. Since I got a nice PC and a 360, my wii's been sitting in my closet for the past year. Worst $250 ever spent.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I know PC isn't a console, but whatever. I'm treating it like it is.
> PC= No casual crap, at all. It's downfall is the expenses involved.
> 360= Very good online, the downside is the failure rate.
> PS3= Online that's not as good as the 360's, but improving. It includes a blu ray player, which is a plus.
> ...


You stated my opinion for me. Kudos.
but yeah, I agree with this.


----------



## Conor (Mar 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I know PC isn't a console, but whatever. I'm treating it like it is.
> PC= No casual crap, at all. It's downfall is the expenses involved.
> 360= Very good online, the downside is the failure rate.
> PS3= Online that's not as good as the 360's, but improving. It includes a blu ray player, which is a plus.
> ...


This.

PC is a great route to go down, but you will need to be prepared for expenses involved,
I would probably still be playing PC games if I didn't forget my Steam password xD

I don't understand why people are bashing off the 360, I think its an excellent console, I look pass all of this breaking rubbish and just get on with playing on it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2010)

The way I see it:
PS3 > Wii > 360
Here's why:
PS3: Great consoles really, not many downsides to it at all.
Wii: Got alot of casual uninteresting games, but it still has great first party support like always, and things like Zelda Wii will keep me spending money on it.
360: High failure rate, so much so i'm afraid to even spend money on it, and alot of the games have PC versions, which are usually better. Not saying it doesn't have a good library, because i'm sure it does, but it is cursed by being on a terrible hunk of hardware.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

this failure rate thing is really over exaggerated. i haven't ever had any problems with mine, and none of my friends have had broken ones either. well one did but he sold it when it got back from its free repair and bought a new elite with the new chips inside. and he hasn't had a problem since.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> this failure rate thing is really over exaggerated. i haven't ever had any problems with mine, and none of my friends have had broken ones either. well one did but he sold it when it got back from its free repair and bought a new elite with the new chips inside. and he hasn't had a problem since.


Of course there are going to be people who don't have problems. It's a 50+% failure rate not 100%.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres no way its 50% unless you show me solid proof im not gonna believe it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*


----------



## Vivi (Mar 31, 2010)

I prefer the Playstation 3 because of the great free online and the wide variety of  games. I do like the Wii, but that's really only because of Zelda, Animal Crossing, and some Mario Games. I've always been a fan of Nintendo, and I really like their older consoles and games, but I was overall disappointed with the Wii. As for Xbox 360, I haven't played them much, but I guess It's a good console too because of the first person shooter online play, if you like that kind of thing (I don't), although I wouldn't get one because of the high failure rate.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, im serious, i wanna know where you guys are getting this number from. BESIDES from that one survery i think it was a magazine that did it. but yeah that bull*censored.2.0*, they only asked 5000 people. you cant base a consoles failure rate off 5000 people, its gonna be a different number every time.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://consumerist.com/2009/08/xbox-360-failure-rate-is-542-percent-game-informer-finds.html


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You also can't get everyone who owns a 360 to take a survey either, they would be too busy playing their "real gaems for real gaemurs".


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/YnxdoGeuSaw&feature=related&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know what he did, but that is what XBox live is full of.
Real Gaems for Real Gaemurs.

If my bro did that to me though, I would be pissed off too.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 31, 2010)

The last wii game I bought...

My god, I can't renember 0:
I do plan on getting metroid, and maybe mario, and zelda, but my God the third party support is horrible... 

The ps3 on the other hand, well, I love it, Im getting ff13 this week and I can't wait, I just think it's an overall strong console


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> The last wii game I bought...
> 
> My god, I can't renember 0:
> I do plan on getting metroid, and maybe mario, and zelda, but my God the third party support is horrible...
> ...


1. Go to GameStop
2. Reserve Monster Hunter Tri and/or get the demo
3. Be happy
4. ???
5. PROFIT!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Look in wallet
2. Realise that I don't have enough money for two games this week
3. Pick to get final fantasy (is monster hunter out over here anyway?)
4.????
5. Neither profit nor loss, considering I've lost something I never really owned.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt count. that surveys not legit. the numbers alywas gonna be random, they could do another 5000 person survey and the number could be as low as the wiis.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way, we can already say that the 360 has a bigger failure rate than the PS3 and Wii combined.  PS3's failure rate isn't that high, being a very slim number since the YLOD doesn't occur often and the Wii... Assuming the dust hasn't killed it generally doesn't die. Out of the two next gen consoles I own, I've only had the Wii break on me and that was before I got a PS3 and the hype was still driving it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 31, 2010)

I vote:

Wii

Wii

Wii.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im not saying the 360 isnt the highest, i know it it, microsoft has had way too many problems with it but over the last year the problems seem to have died down. all im  saying is that theres no way its 50 percent. id have to say its probably not much more than 25-30.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Pear must be going on rage or something, he was posting something when I left about 10 or so minutes ago for dinner and now he's still posting something. :L


----------



## Pear (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay, more in depth analyzing. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hardware quality</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
360
 The failure rate isn't as bad as it's made out to be. The people who get RROD are dumb enough to leave there console running for 2 days straight in an unventilated area. And, yes Jack, I said my console failed, but luckily it was a false alarm. For some reason, my disc drive was *****ing, but it fixed itself in a couple of hours. 0__0

PS3 Pretty good.


Wii
Good.


1. Wii 
2. PS3
3. 360</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Controllers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
360 
My favorite. It fits really well in my hands and feels comfy. It runs on AA batteries, so you need to replace them every couple of weeks, which can get pricey. 


PS3
 Rechargeable. Less expensive, but annoying if you forget to put it on its dock. It doesn't fit well in my hands, as it feels like it was custom made for people with tiny hands. Or it could be I have huge hands. Either way, it's not very comfy. It does have motion abilities, though. 

Wii 
WAGGLAN. No responsiveness whatsoever, but it's comfortable to hold. It runs on AA batteries, so you need to replace them every couple of weeks, which can get pricey. The nunchuk is a joke.

1. 360
2. PS3
3. Wii</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Graphics</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 

360
Very pretty graphics. HD compatible.

PS3
Also, very pretty graphics. From a technical stand point, the PS3 is more powerful, however, the difference isn't noticeable. The one exception is the PS3's menu system, which lags less than the 360's.


Wii
No HD in 2010. Wtf? The system specs are pretty pathetic, it's about as powerful as a low end laptop. 

1. PS3
2. 360
3. Wii</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Online</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
360
The quality of Online is the best quality imo. You can join parties, and go from game to game. Online is 5$ a month, which although not crazy expensive, seems forced, like Microsoft needed somewhere else to leech money from.

PS3
While not quite up to par with the 360's, it's still very good, and free to boot.

Wii
The online on this system is a joke. You need to trade a 16 digit friend code with someone to play any game online, and besides that, any so called, "Online games" for the system suck.

1. 360
2. PS3
3. Wii</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Game Library</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

360 Has a couple of good exclusives, most games are cross-platform with the PS3.


PS3
Has some good exclusives. Most games are shared with 360.


Wii
I can count on one hand the number of quality games since this console's release 4 years ago.


1. PS3/360
2. Wii</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Price</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
360
$250 (Pro variation)


PS3
$300

Wii
$200

1. Wii
2. 360
3. PS3</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miscellaneous</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
360
Contains HD DVD player. No wireless receiver included.


PS3
Blu ray player included.

Wii
No DVD player.

1. PS3
2. 360
3. Wii</div>

<big>*@Tom- Raeging's what I do best. ;D*</big>


----------



## Gnome (Mar 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Yay, more in depth analyzing.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hardware quality</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 360
> ...


PS3: Most games shared with 360?

Oh that's a very funny joke you got there.


----------



## Pear (Mar 31, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, they are. 0__0


----------



## ATWA (Mar 31, 2010)

In order from best to worst:

PS3, 360, PC

Wii doesn't deserve to be on the list


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 31, 2010)

@Pear: You can't count with one hand the quality games you have for the Wii. You'll need about 5 or 6 hands for that.


----------



## Pear (Mar 31, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> @Pear: You can't count with one hand the quality games you have for the Wii. You'll need about 5 or 6 hands for that.


I can think of one very high caliber game: Twilight Princess, and that was a port.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Yay, more in depth analyzing.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hardware quality</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 360
> ...


i dont agree with the price. sure wii is the cheapest.. but what are you getting for 50 bucks less than the other systems? not much at all. and wii having the best hardware is cause it doesnt have anything in it and cant do much. :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll add on, Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3/Metroid Prime Trilogy, New Super Mario Bros, Super Smash Bros, Animal Crossing City Folk.

Anyone see where I'm going with this? :L


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo made games?


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> @Pear: You can't count with one hand the quality games you have for the Wii. You'll need about 5 or 6 hands for that.


the only good games on wii that ive experienced are  a few first partys. metroid 3.. mario galaxy... brawl... and zelda.. which was a port... there really isnt much else.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is soon to be Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which looks like one of those 360 or ps3 games that sit in bargain bins.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sits in bargain bins in the US because the series never kicked off over here, but if you go to Japan it is extremely popular.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The third-party area is where you should look.
My library is filled with good games from third parties.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 31, 2010)

PS3. All I'm gonna say.

/Sonyfag


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


name some


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 31, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> PS3. All I'm gonna say.
> 
> /Sonyfag


-High Five-


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWW YEAH


----------



## AndyB (Mar 31, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you've always supported these Third party developers.
Especially when you find those gems.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 31, 2010)

Pc
Wii
Xbox 360


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 31, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Pc
> Wii
> Xbox 360


I'm sensing a general lack of the letters P and S, along with the number 3.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 31, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see.

A Boy and His Blob
Boom Blox: Bash Party
Calling
Dead Space: Extraction
Deadly Creatures
Dokapon Kingdom
Elebits
Fatal Frame IV: Mask of the Lunar Eclipse
Fragile: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
Geometry Wars: Galaxies
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core+
House of the Dead: Overkill
Klonoa
Little King's Story
Madworld
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
No More Heroes
No More Heroes 2
Phantom Brave: We Meet Again
Red Steel 2
Resident Evil 4
Rune Factory Frontier
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
Tales of Symphonia
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom
Trauma Center: New Blood
Trauma Center: Second Opinion
We Cheer 2
Zack and Wiki: The Quest for Barbaros' Treasure
de Blob
Ōkami


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh, ok list, only ones i liked and would ever want to own out of those are the no more heroes, resident evil 4, and okami. geometry wars shouldnt be a full game, i paid like 5 bucks to own the original on my xbox harddrive. i did actually own the first trauma center, i fully finished that one, it was pretty fun.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 31, 2010)

PS3 and 360 are both good consoles and have proved that, but can't be said for Wii :T


----------



## Caleb (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Microsoft stealing ideas from Apple ... xD. Thanks for that. I guess it reall is April 1st already.


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2010)

DS


----------



## Kyle (Mar 31, 2010)

Console debates are serious *censored.2.0* and not to be tampered with.
this is a very official thread for official business


----------



## Pear (Mar 31, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> Console debates are serious *censored.2.0* and not to be tampered with.
> this is a very official thread for official business


Totally good sir. I mean, the internet is real serious business.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 31, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows 7 was originally Steve Jobs's idea, just his had that good Apple look and quality.

He also called it Snow Leopard.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 31, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I whole-heartedly agree my good man.


----------



## Pear (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, wut. Windows 7 looks nothing like Mac OS X. 

<small><small><small><small>And is prettier and more functional.</small></small></small></small>  

OH GOD RUN.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 31, 2010)

PS3
Wii
XBox 360

PS3 - Way better exclusive games then 360, BluRay player, free online, no real major hardware problems (next to nada)
Wii - Good 1st party games, in my opinion, most 3rd party games do suck. Only buy AAA games most the time. VC is awesome to play classic old games.
XBox 360 - Major hardware problems,  does have some good exclusive games, some. All in all though, I just hate Microsoft and the 360... plain and simple...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Hehehe...

But seriously, I think that each of this gen are great. I've played all three, so I know the feel of each.
I've had 2 xboxes, one did die, RRoD and then just gave up the ghost. I'd sent it off for repairs as it was still in warrenty luckily. So I bought a cheap arcade model and stuck my old Elite harddrive on it.
The games are great, sure they may be avaliable elsewhere... I don't really care, I play to enjoy them. The online is great, paying


----------



## Pear (Apr 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## VantagE (Apr 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

>


I don't know what rock you have been living under, but you are quite misinformed...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

>


There's different variations of that comic.
360: Can I buy you a drink?
360: *RROD*

And there's one where the Wii tries it and suceeds because *****es love Wii.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 1, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women usually like Wiis.


----------



## David (Apr 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

>


you seem to be stuck under a rock.


----------



## David (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCtcwRiqJgk

this is sooooo true.. lol ps2 dressed up as a mac.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 2, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You thought I was serious?

That is a meme that said that PS3 had no games, they were all just elaborate DVD menus.

So yes, Metal Gear Solid 4 is a DVD menu, I totally think that.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 2, 2010)

Turned on my PS3 for the first time in about four months, tried to play for a while and got bored very quickly. It's pretty much just a blu ray player with netflix for me. The only decent game I've played on it recently was Heavy Rain, and that even got boring after a little bit.

All in all, I don't see it improving. Ever.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 2, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Turned on my PS3 for the first time in about four months, tried to play for a while and got bored very quickly. It's pretty much just a blu ray player with netflix for me. The only decent game I've played on it recently was Heavy Rain, and that even got boring after a little bit.
> 
> All in all, I don't see it improving. Ever.


PS3 = an Xbox 360 with a *censored.2.0*ty Blu ray and *censored.2.0*tier online that's free.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it a 360?


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 2, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could just say that a 360 is a *censored.2.0*ty ps3 without a blu-ray and online that youre forced to pay for...


----------



## David (Apr 2, 2010)

blu ray is in no way *censored.2.0*ty. your an idiot.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 2, 2010)

What's with the graphics fanatics today?
Does no one care anymore about the story of the game?


----------



## David (Apr 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> What's with the graphics fanatics today?
> Does no one care anymore about the story of the game?


im all about story, but your an idiot if you say blu ray is *censored.2.0*ty.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Apr 2, 2010)

Wii
Ds


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Mr McCann and leaving the windows open was my idea


----------



## Conor (Apr 2, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 2, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vivi (Apr 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> What's with the graphics fanatics today?
> Does no one care anymore about the story of the game?


Games can have good graphics and good stories too.


----------



## VantagE (Apr 2, 2010)

360 only has Live and a few good exclusive games going for it. Every game thats made for both consoles looks better on the PS3 too xD

360 is also, in my opinion, unreliable... I'd rather NOT buy one only to return it because it breaks or RROD like most of my friends have done. PS3 = quality, 360 = NOT


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can it's Blu-Ray be any different tell me?

And how's its online *censored.2.0*ty? I understand the no cross-game chat.


----------



## Conor (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay, I'll give m full opinions here now.

Nintendo Wii: I received the Nintendo Wii as a Christmas present back in 2007 and I played it for 2 years after receiving it and I have not touched it since August last year.
The Wii is a very good console which I did have a lot of fun on but I prefer ''hand/normal controllers'' opposed to Motion Controlls or ''WAGLANN'' as some people here put it.
The Wii has a great variety of games to please most people (Hardcore to an extent and Casual). The 1st party games like Mario, Zelda, AC and Metroid are all great games, I never really cared for 3rd party games but a lot of them seem to be quite good.
Two new Wii games are coming out this year which I am probably going to buy, Super Mario Galaxy 2 and Metroid Other M.
The Wii doesn't have big hardware issues that I know of so that's always a plus.

PS3: Back in 2006 to 2007  I really didn't like the PS3 (probably since I was a Nintendo Fanboy back then xD) the games the had back then were not great, since then they now have a Fantastic library of games. I don't own a PS3 and I haven't played one in a while so there's not much more to comment on except the PS3 doesn't have many hardware issues.
Oh and the Blu Ray for PS3 is a good addition.

I haven't done Xbox yet because I just got out of bed and I'm tired and Xbox will take a while


----------



## Pear (Apr 3, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> 360 only has Live and a few good exclusive games going for it. Every game thats made for both consoles looks better on the PS3 too xD


They don't. Have you seen a side by side comparison of a cross platform game? They're identical. 
The 360's and PS3's graphics cards are extremely similar, and run on the same technology developed by IBM. Their processing speeds are similar.


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 3, 2010)

PC was here.  u mad, consoles?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me cross game chat is everything. 

Blu-ray it's a joke. why does everyone care so much about looks? I'm quite happy with my regular DVDs no need to pay $10 more for a little better picture.


----------



## Vivi (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blu-ray isn't a joke. More info can be put in a blu-ray disc. This is why the PS3 version of FFXIII is 1 disc while the Xbox version is 3 discs.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut? FF13 is 3 disks? wtf?


----------



## Vivi (Apr 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the 360 it is.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 3, 2010)

Vivi said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well that's dumb yet again the whole series is in my opinion.


----------



## David (Apr 4, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your really ignorant. blu ray is in no way a joke, the difference between dvd and blu ray is HUGE. blu ray is almost flawless, you can see every little detail. and liek the other guy said 50 gb of memory on one disc, thats awesome.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 4, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> your really ignorant. blu ray is in no way a joke, the difference between dvd and blu ray is HUGE. blu ray is almost flawless, you can see every little detail. and liek the other guy said 50 gb of memory on one disc, thats awesome.


I've seen the comparison, someone wanted to show to me how different it was. And they weren't lying. I'll tell you now, the movie looked great.

The only thing stopping me from buying Blu-ray is that I don't have an HD tv in my room. (that and not having anything to play it on)
So because my tv is old and crappy, I don't feel the need to go and buy these. I'm quite happy to stick with regular dvds.


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But just for gaming, blu ray is great, Ima use FF13 as an example.
On the ps3 FF13 fits onto 1 disk, with full 1080p graphics.
On xbox, it fits onto 3 disks, with roughly 576p graphics...

And it's upgradable, too, soon Sony will be puttin out a firmware update that lets you store an extra 30% more on there.


----------



## Pear (Apr 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is that game? Most are only like 3 gigs. 0__0


----------



## VantagE (Apr 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"FFXIII altogether is going to take up 18.3 GB of space on your 360


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thas understandable, not having the equipment, but i know most people by now do have atleast some kind of HD screen, im actually the only one in my house that has an hd tv :S  but i always watched bluray on my ps3. ill probably end up buying a slim some day when i have extra money instead of buying a blu ray player. that way i can enjoy exclusives like uncharted and heavy rain.


----------



## Zephent (Apr 5, 2010)

Not going to read through 14 pages to see if im reposting someone elses opinion.
Mine stands as this

360 is what many "hardcore" gamers want in their console, but fails to be accessible for the most part
Wii is accessible, and as such appealed to casual gamers more, and hardcore gamers a bit less
PS3 was too pricy too early, and tried to be an all-in-one machine, once they got their price down to a level where they could penetrate the market, most people didn't see the benefit having already owned most of the PS3's good games on the 360.


As such, 360 wins for gamers, Wii is a close second, but wins overall, and PS3 would have done a lot better if they didnt take so long to penetrate the market.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you are extremely stubborn I don't give two *censored.2.0*s over the "amazing" quality. FF13 is on one disk? Cool that is a plus for me I don't like FF13 it's a joke in my eyes, Maybe not for everyone but for me it is. I don't even have a HD TV.


----------



## David (Apr 5, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you obviously dont understand this stuff, so im gonna stop replying to you.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 5, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that too.
360 = a dumbed down PC with *censored.2.0*ty high risk hardware and *censored.2.0*ty online costs.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 5, 2010)

I can say that all video game consoles are *censored.2.0* for one reason or another, and in truth they are.

You're going to find a fault in everything, no matter what it is.
Every single gaming console sucks.


----------



## Conor (Apr 5, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> I can say that all video game consoles are *censored.2.0* for one reason or another, and in truth they are.
> 
> You're going to find a fault in everything, no matter what it is.
> Every single gaming console sucks.


Best post of the thread.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said anything about PC. =P PC is the best for gaming, I just like controllers better.

Most RROD are BAWWWWWs


----------



## Kyle (Apr 5, 2010)

I hate how TBT actually sunk to the levels of *censored.2.0*ty forums to actually have one of these threads.


----------



## Zephent (Apr 5, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I hate how TBT actually sunk to the levels of *censored.2.0*ty forums to actually have one of these threads.


A forum is only as good as its community, one thread doesn't define the quality of a site.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying you can't use PS3/360 controllers on PC.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not implying anything. I don't have a wired controller *n*or do I have a connector. deeerrrrp


----------



## Robin (Apr 5, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I hate how TBT actually sunk to the levels of *censored.2.0*ty forums to actually have one of these threads.


TBT hasn't sunk to the level of a *censored.2.0*ty forum. It's the people in our community which make this forum *censored.2.0*ty - and that is the very reason I like it here.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 5, 2010)

Zephent said:
			
		

> Solgineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lord. Then TBT must be like the place where all the stuff you flush down the toilet goes.


----------



## Pear (Apr 5, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Zephent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be one hell of a fun toilet.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me laugh.


----------



## VantagE (Apr 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ This


----------



## //RUN.exe (Apr 6, 2010)

what's the matter, garrett?  you mad your parents didn't get you a ps3?

<:3c


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 6, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> what's the matter, garrett?  you mad your parents didn't get you a ps3?
> 
> <:3c


we be too poor ps3 are $700!!!

/badjoke.

But in all fairness the PS3 isn't bad. Some of the exclusives make me drool. I just don't think bluray is a reason to buy it over the 360.


----------

